# Riesige Schrift



## StefanR (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo habe da ein kleines bis sehr großes Problem in meiner Suse Distribution und zwar, werden bei mir sämtliche Menüs und Wörter in riesigen Buchstaben gezeigt, was sicherlich mit der Einstellung von mir zusammenhängt, die ich für meinen Monitor angepasst habe. (Scheint wohl falsch zu sein. ) Kann man das von Außen irgendwie wieder gutmachen oder muss ich die Installation jetzt wieder reparieren?


----------



## StefanR (19. Januar 2004)

Hat sich erledigt, habe die Distribution nochmal rüberinstalliert. Ist das überhaupt gesund oder sollte man das nicht so oft machen, weil ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Dateien alle überschrieben werdem oder ob jetzt da irgendwo Datenleichen rumschwirren.


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

Das kann man machen, braucht man aber nicht. Linux ist nicht Windows! Im normalfall reicht es einfach, die Applikationszugrhörigen Konfigurationsdateien zu löschen/zu verändern/wiederherzustellen.


----------

